# more pics of the white Red devil



## Jason_s (Jan 30, 2004)

for reference, here's one of the pics from yesterday










and now today


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

nice keep pumping it up and watch his head grow..


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

i got a female red devil with a bigger head than that, lol im just playin, i like the white, but i really do have a female red devil with a bigger head than that lol


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

damn that grew hella fast


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

nice


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Very nice lookin fish


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Beauty.


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

Maybe it hit its head on the glass, just kiddin, thats a nice fish man.


----------

